# signs of parasites?



## preston897 (May 3, 2010)

well as you know i just got my first tegu. he is an import. after all the money ive spent on cages and lights and food and him im slightly short on money at the moment. what are some signs that he could have parasites that i should watch out for? i do plan on taking him to my vet in the near future as soon as i have some more moeny. but is there anything that i need to watch out for that would constitute an emergency?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 3, 2010)

your tegu might have parasites if you notice it eating less and look at its stool to see if it looks different


----------



## preston897 (May 3, 2010)

ok i will look at his poop closely. so far he seems to be eating well. he eats about a teaspoon of turkey when i feed it to him. i think thats alot seeing that he is only like 6 in. long. and when i feed him crickets he eats like 16 of them. so far he has only had one really good poop in the three days i have had him. he took it in the bath. it looked good and solid. but he has popped out urates quite alot


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 3, 2010)

he sounds fine to me


----------



## preston897 (May 3, 2010)

yea he seems good to me right now. but i will keep an eye on him. i am glad with the one i picked. he is not shy he is very active and super clumsy.


----------

